# How often you use a shotgun?



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

Gents how often you use a shotgun for predators? Also what kind of range you generally shoot? Got a couple
Loads awaiting to come back from PR on pressure testing. Hoping to come up with some solid #2-#4 and #6 1oz and 1.5oz loads of tss for these Varmint type critters. Hoping for around a 13-1400fps velocity with a few inches of penetration power to 60-70 yards by tell of the charts that we are calculating by. Does these loads sound intriguing?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I like 4 buck personally for varmints and home defense. Trap loads for dove, #4-6 for squirrel and rabbit, slugs on deer occasionally, and generally #2 for duck and geese depending where I am and what ranges. Don't like 3.5 inch shells out of a 12 and a right choke because I feel it distorts the shot string, may as well have a 10.


----------



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

With these loads they should over produce any factory shell


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I generally carry a 12 gauge to all my sets as well as the 22/250.

About 30% of the time I shoot them with the shotgun.

I reload, but have had outstanding performance with "dead coyote"

BB way out to 70 +.

But at $5 a shot I almost never use them.

My reloads I use 3 1/2" hulls "steel" powder and 1 5/8 oz. LEAD F shot.

I get around 1350 fps and have killed many coyotes over 70 yards with an .669 extended

ported choke, in my 870


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I almost never carry a shotgun. There are a few areas that I do but quite honestly I reach for the rifle even on those sets.


----------



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

Reason I'm asking trying to get some loads worked up for tss that will Fit the bill for predator hunting for people that want to shoot tss and load them cheaper than you can LEAD F or dead coyote. Just trying to figure out if there would be an interest in it.

TSS loads at $38/lb cost approx $4 for the 1.5 oz, and around $2.82 for the 1 oz, and there is no question they will out preform lead F shot, or dead coyote BB but there are more hunters than just myself.


----------

